# Tarmac Weight



## Stew (Feb 23, 2004)

Does anyone know the weight of the (10R) SL5 & SL6 frames?
I know the S-Works versions are much lighter, but was wondering about the other ones.


----------



## c-wal (Oct 16, 2005)

I think the 10r frames are 200g heavier.


Stew said:


> Does anyone know the weight of the (10R) SL5 & SL6 frames?
> I know the S-Works versions are much lighter, but was wondering about the other ones.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

My rim s works SL6 was 860g for the frame, 350g for the fork. I think the sworks sl5 frame was about 200g more. There are multiple page threads on weightweenies for both disc and rim versions with posted weights but I don't have the time to dig through to find the weights of the non sworks frames. The 10r sl6 I've heard is similar in weight to the sworks sl5 so that 200g number seems about right. No idea on weight of the 10r sl5, though that might be a similar 200g jump.


----------



## Stew (Feb 23, 2004)

taodemon said:


> My rim s works SL6 was 860g for the frame, 350g for the fork. I think the sworks sl5 frame was about 200g more. There are multiple page threads on weightweenies for both disc and rim versions with posted weights but I don't have the time to dig through to find the weights of the non sworks frames. The 10r sl6 I've heard is similar in weight to the sworks sl5 so that 200g number seems about right. No idea on weight of the 10r sl5, though that might be a similar 200g jump.


Thanks for the info!

So it sounds like both 10r frames are about 200g heavier than the S-works SL6


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Well following the logic.

~860g for a SW SL6
~1060g for SW SL5 or 10r SL6
~1260g for 10r SL5 (just guessing at this one as I'm not finding weights).


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have an S-Works SL5 (New Tarmac) in a 56 and it was spot on at 1100gr with BB, hanger and seat post binder installed, stripped it should be damn close to 1000gr. Fork was 354gr (cut).


----------

